# What is best iphone app for japanese



## drifting79

As anyone got a really good app for iPhone that teaches Japanese for someone who doesn't speak any Japanese ?even a podcast ! Something to start me off before we move to Tokyo


----------



## Rube

I took a look the other day at some and there was a bunch. Search for translation and there are ones that you can speak English into and it will translate and speak Japanese for you. I think I saw a pay one that did it the other way around as well.


----------



## Rube

Translation professional
Voicetra
Were 2 that I downloaded and played with and thought they would be useful if I couldn't speak but with google translation as well they really weren't that impressive but great for people with zero Japanese skill


----------



## drifting79

Ok so I have just downloaded jibigo english to japanese not to sure how it goes yet but will let you know has very good reviews although possibly a little slow but that is a good thing for me as I will need slow to start with


----------



## Rube

It's not for translation but I really like the traffic report app because my car navi unit takes forever to get it. Saw lots of transportation oriented ones for the trains and such as well.


----------



## drifting79

Ok Rube that good to know I will look at the travel ones when I get to Tokyo and get a feel for the hustle and bustle so I have found a good audio book for iPhone called" japanese for dummies" and find it suits my budget and language skill I am also using the app Japanese101pod which becoming a real asset to learn the language also hope this helps


----------



## Kathrinjapan

I like Tokyo Metro app for subways and for language I have one that is simply called "Japanese". The icon is red square with white hon kanji.


----------



## Kathrinjapan

Btw
I wasted some money on travel apps but to be honest nothing beats the Google maps once you get the hang of it. It is amazing!


----------



## Joppa

If you haven't sorted your iPhone subscription in Japan, I suggest you start planning now. If you just continue with your existing sub, data roaming charge will be truly crippling. While there is occasionally wifi available, you can't rely on it while travelling or on the move. If your phone is jailbroken and unlocked (get them done now as it's tricky in Japan for being strictly-speaking illegal), you can get a mini SIM card from b-mobile with data or speech-and-data plan.


----------



## drifting79

Good advice Joppa way to go


----------



## Rube

Google translate is amazing with the 4S, just speak in English and it will speak in Japanese for you.


----------



## Kathrinjapan

PS: I also LOVE my TuneIn radio app. It allows me to listen to Fox news Channel anytime. It even has other function like alarm and sleep. Since I have been here, I have watched very little TV and I miss the news. 

Kathryn


----------



## Rube

There is a home page called USTVNOW that is free and streams all the channels from PA live, so if you want the nightly news you have to watch it in the morning. First time I've seen American TV commercials in a decade about was shocked how violent the games were and how many commercials for sex improvement pills like viagra. War and hard-ons hoorah!


----------



## Kathrinjapan

Thanks Rube, when I first got here, I tried to get my TV fix, but it was futile and I don't think I'm tech savvy enough to make it happen, but life goes on, and it's funny but I think my quality of life has improved. I'm having less sex, but at least I don't feel like killing people.


----------



## Joppa

Kathrinjapan said:


> Thanks Rube, when I first got here, I tried to get my TV fix, but it was futile and I don't think I'm tech savvy enough to make it happen, but life goes on, and it's funny but I think my quality of life has improved. I'm having less sex, but at least I don't feel like killing people.


All you need to get US TV programs online is to sign up with a VPN service. There is a free service like Expat Shield and more reliable paid-for one. Plus fast broadband connection, which is easy to obtain in Japan, at least in urban areas with fibre optic links..


----------



## Rube

ustvnow (one word) you don't actually need VPN, just go to their page and watch on your computer. You can use a temp e-mail to sign up, I just tested it on my iphone and that worked as well, quality is good on a small screen.


----------

